# sorority journal and qeustions



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

so for the back story of all of this... read my thread "he poured beer in the tank" in emergencies.... so i want to do this right and i know when i first started with females i had more questions then EVER so i thouhgt this thread would be helpfull for everyone who loves thier girls todeath...

so basicly im going to try to keep a journal of my girls and how they are doing and whta im seeing for behaviour... i will also be asking questions

i hope you guys can do the same too
*entry #1*

the new girl is doing very well safire has taken her "rightfull" place as domniant... she flared once and everyone backed off... cinder seems to be right below safire in the new pecking order... and lucky... well i never knew she had a fighing side to her!!!! she is in a vase in the tank just seperated... untill she learns to behave.... 

*QUESTION*
should i just take Lucky out for a few hours then intoduce her??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

no dont take her out just isolate her from the rest put her in a baggie inside of the tank and then put take her out of the baggy and watch closely. i hope your females are okay

Also you said that she is the dominant one right so ever since that insident happened and they have been out of the tank she is going to have to claim her territory and show her dominance all over again.


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

but she is sooo tiny lucky was alwasy the bottem girl.... everyone stole food and everythign from her this is a side of lucky ive never seen lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well maybe she feels this is her chance to redeem herself and this time she is trying to make sure she shows the others she (AIN'T) PLAYING


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

*UPDATE*

lucky has been put in with the other girls and was quickly put in her place... the new girl has been named Jada because she is the same color of a budda statue! everyone seems to be getting along GREAT i have had NO torn fins at all ... seems like none of the hidey spots are ever used... may be thats because in the stor they come from there were only a few hidy spots for obout 20 of them?


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

i have never had a sorority and i have a question, can i have a sorority of 3 or 2 in a 5 gallon?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

A 5 gallon is probably too small. I would recommend at LEAST 10g that is heavily planted.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

10 gallon and 4-6 females because they will fight!!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

is here anything else that i can keep in a 5 gallon with a beta


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well you can get a school of neons or platties or maybe even a nice big school of guppies!!


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

how many?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

The only thing to keep in a 5 gallon with a betta is probably ghost shrimp or maybe a snail.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, good to see another Canadian and from Ontario! Currently, I have a sorority as well, I found the more the better, and the bigger tank the better. I used to have a 10 gallon but it was a "pond like" tank, only 4 inches deep but 3 feet long. The females (8) were always fighting and trying to dominate, but one, (magma) was always queen..

I recently upgraded and now run a 75 gallon sorority....the girls NEVER fight, I have witnessed one fin nip towards a smaller one, so i keep roughly the same sizes. I think this is also due to the stronger current. I have herd bettas prefer still water with not much water flow, however, IMO I believe that by exposing the females to a variety of conditions provides positive benefits to their growth and development, as well as general well being. 

I usually shut off the filters when I feed for an hour and give them time to just float. When the filters run, the girls will line up to take turns flying through the jetstream of the power heads, then swim back through the current...they must love it, because there is so many calm areas in the tank....

Love to see some pics!

BETTA BOY


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No vaygirl on his signature it says he doesn't have any bettas yet but i was just throwing around suggestions for a regular side tank just to be occupied and admired but if you are going to have bettas in there slash off the guppies and platties and you could use some neons (but only use neons for a sorority) 

bettas are very picky when it comes to tank mates and all bettas are different!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

shemetz said:


> is here anything else that i can keep in a 5 gallon with a beta


I was answering that question. Just wanna make sure he doesn't cram a new five gallon full of fish. We all know how that can go. 

Maybe we can move this discussion over to shemetz's other thread here:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=50279

so we don't clutter up Miyko's thread


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ohh i didnt notice this was someone else's threads

sorry!!


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

i dont mind i read it myself for helpfull hints i made it for this kinda stuff lol 
*UPDATE*

all 4 girls seems to be great friends... i am really thinking of adding about 3 more i have also concidered getting my boy tank all set up again and ready for a new boy... i am thinking crown tail this time


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool sounds good! Also, you can only add 2 more because there should only be 4-6 in a ten gallon


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

my girls are all getting along a littel TOO well in my book lol i think they are up to something.... i have 3 more plants thanks to the walmart sale because they aare getting rid of thier pet section  and still no hidy spots ever used by just one of them... they all swimm extremly close my friend made a lesbian joke about the 4 of them the other day he was confuzed as to how much they got along too lol...

should i worry that they gett along all to well will this afect me ever being able to add two others that i really want to add?


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Miyko,

Which Wal-Mart is finally getting rid of their pet store..I'm hoping I am withing close enough distance to head over there and get some plants onl sale as well!

Thanks

BETTA BOY


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

pembroke very small town


----------

